# springtails and charcoal



## tomh71 (Jun 25, 2008)

I want to culture some springtails in my viv. I just recieved the culture today and was wondering if I dump the charcoal and all in there or do I pick out the charcoal. I am sorry if this has been asked before. Thanks.


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Dumping in the charcoal doesn't hurt...but the best way is to flood the container with water. The surface tension of the water will keep the springs on top...and you just pour them in. Leave a little water (or refill) on the bottom and put them back on the shelf.

Chris


----------



## tomh71 (Jun 25, 2008)

thanks for the info. Do the eggs stay in there and that is why you refill it?


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

Leaving some water in there is because you won't get all of them out unless you dump like crazy. That way you can always add more if you need to.


----------



## tomh71 (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks for the info. It seems like every step I take brings more questions. Sometimes embarrassing ones.


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

It's better to ask questions. Everyone does. 8)


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Another way to get the springs out is to use a film cannister. Instead of putting food in the culture, just put some in the film cannister. All the springs will go in to feed and you can just pick up the cannister and dump it in the viv. I get tons of springs this way. I have tried the flooding method too. I think I need some more practice at it. Everybody has their preferences.


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

MELLOWROO421 said:


> Another way to get the springs out is to use a film cannister. Instead of putting food in the culture, just put some in the film cannister. All the springs will go in to feed and you can just pick up the cannister and dump it in the viv. I get tons of springs this way. I have tried the flooding method too. I think I need some more practice at it. Everybody has their preferences.


I like that idea! do you have to sink the canister into the substrate or just lay it on it's side?


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Just lay it on it's side.


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

thanks, I'll give it a try.


----------



## cilliebarnes (May 16, 2015)

Okay.. So I wasn't thinking and obviously didn't check this board first... 
and ordered some springtails from Josh's frogs. I read the instructions and without thinking just dumped the whole thing in.. Charcoal and all.. Now there's a mound of charcoal sitting all over my plants.. haha. Can i just go ahead and pick it out?? Maybe leave some in for feasting or what should I do? Sorry! Still new at this!


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

U should start your own cultures with a few of them. I don't use the charcoal water method anymore after having had a few crash.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I have a springtail culture with charcoal for the past two or three years. Every now culture crash, but it resumed after good ventilation. I do not use those springtails because I find it impractical to collect them.
I prefer cultures with peat.
I keep this charcoal culture for emergencies, although so far I've never needed it. Once a week I feed springtails. That is all.
(But I noticed that this charcoal culture last longer than cultures with peat).


----------



## iladvised (Jul 26, 2015)

So this is somewhat along the same line. I have had a springtail culture in charcoal and water for a few months feeding them brewers yeast once a week. I am seeing no population growth what so ever. Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Mr.Frog (Sep 30, 2015)

I mix it in my substrate because abg has charcoal in it anyway.


----------

